
Mars Opportunity Rover: Driving the Jet Propulsion Lab's Mars Rover, Again - Hooke
http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/we-drive-the-mars-opportunity-rover-review
======
p1mrx
Let's analyze the units in this article.

We have: (1) miles, (2) a paragraph about JPL's consistent use of the metric
system, (3) several paragraphs translating JPL's data into feet, pounds, feet-
per-minute, mph, Fahrenheit, pound-feet, and inches.

Madness, I tell you.

~~~
tempodox
Indeed.

> We’re JPL. We’re on the metric system.

I wish the article had adopted that, too.

Instead, my hair stood up to a length of 3+4/7 Royal Hangnails, my head
swelled to a volume of 5+2/3 Princely Bladders and my sanity went out at a
speed of 17+3/5 Regal Farts.

~~~
mino
> Indeed.

I get so sad when I read stuff like:

> At 1982 pounds (...) 494 pound-feet of torque (...) just 0.02 inch thick
> (...)

------
ourmandave
It doesn't say if they drove the base model or the well equipped one. =)

~~~
Intermernet
Well equipped; it's got 2 moon roofs.

